# Best deer Feeder?????



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm probably going to buy a feeder locally (academy or Bass pro) What would you buy?

Moultrie pro 30 gallon- all metal

Moultrie pro 55 gallon- metal

Remington 40 gallon- polyblend

All are around the same price range, and will be left year round in west Texas.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Best deer feeder well one that works all the time. Just kidding always get the biggest you can afford.

Charlie


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

55 gallon will feed longer. rs


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Best deer feeder is one that produces it's own corn, batteries never die, ***** can't get to it...and the bucks can't get away from it...I'm just sayin'...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

how long do you want it to last? The best for longevity, quality and craftsmanship
http://www.sweeneyfeeders.com/Wildlife-Deer-Feeders-c0010.html

they cost more, but you won't replace it anytime soon.

right up there with them is this outfit:
http://www.texashunterproducts.com/


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

If it's going to stay up - year round, I would stay away from any of those that you listed. Go homemade or with a quality feeder like the Sweeney's or Lehman's etc.


----------



## lharms13 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have two sweeny feeders that are 20 plus years old. All Seasons Feeders makes a good feeder. If you are a do it yourselfer All Seasons also sells the items to build your own feeder


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

lharms13 said:


> If you are a do it yourselfer All Seasons also sells the items to build your own feeder


yup, completely forgot about them - good feeders.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*Might check craigslist*

I got the big 8' heavy duty (16 ga steel) platform feeder off of craigslist from a welder that makes them for $240 including Remington timer and funnel. I've liked it so far. It's replacing that crappy little Moultrie poly 30gal that sits low enough to the ground that the hogs use it for an on-demand feeder by nudging the spinner...let me see them nudge the new one 

Earl


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Earl said:


> I got the big 8' heavy duty (16 ga steel) platform feeder off of craigslist from a welder that makes them for $240 including Remington timer and funnel. I've liked it so far. It's replacing that crappy little Moultrie poly 30gal that sits low enough to the ground that the hogs use it for an on-demand feeder by nudging the spinner...let me see them nudge the new one
> 
> Earl


Man I hope I'm wrong but I thnk you just jinxed yourself. If hogs figured out that a bulldozer was full of corn they'd nudge that into submission. They dont have all that much else to do.


----------



## ksctp00 (Jun 8, 2008)

have tried many different feeders between me and my dad. moultrie have been excellent and live up to the reputation. one that gets alot of credit and only lasted about 5 months in west texas was the sweeny timer. didnt lest but maybe 5 months and had to replace. took the same battery and spinner and put a moultrie time and is still runnning with the solar panel since sept. 0f 05. however, i have same game country feeders that were sold at bass pro 7 years ago for $39 that have a built in solar panel and feed at dwn and dusk that are still running today. me and the pops bought 15 together and still have 13 running with the original battery. many props go out to the game country staff for making a great timer


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

I've had great luck with All Seasons.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Lamco in Elcampo makes a quality product. There warranty and service are second to none...


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

chickenkiller said:


> Lamco in Elcampo makes a quality product. There warranty and service are second to none...


I second Lamco. Misty and Marc take care of their customers and build quality products. All of our feeders are homemade but they have Lamco bullet timers on them and we have one that we have had for about 8 years and not a problem out of it! www.lamcofeeders.com


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Hang em high 55 gallon work pretty well but you have to crank em up and down, we just got a new 600 lb feeder that sits low enough to the ground where you can fill it up while standing on the ground and Im really starting to think thats the way to go for quick, safe and ease of use. Any feeder that you have to use a ladder or climb to fill up is just not safe in my opinion, especially if you generally fill feeders by yourself.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

At least go with 55 gal barrell. Make sure and get a good timer/ motor system. You want one that can feed several times a day and not one of those photocell feeders. They mess up all the time. I personally use spin cast timer/ motors and make my own feeders. Find you a barrell with lid or you can even buy lids at academy and places like that. Put a funnel in it so that all the corn is funneled to the center of the barrell and you do not get caked corn in the flat bottom of the barrell. By a leg ket at walmart or where ever they are the cheapest. Go to Lowes or home depot and buy some legs and your ready to go. I personally set my feeders to go off two times in the morning and twice in the evening. The time is set for 8 seconds each time, I throw a lot of corn* and it lasts about one month.*


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I know that this feeder is not local to you, but JN feeders are the absolute best! All galvanized and it is a life time feeder. In a world full of inferior products, I cannot say enough about their feeders. He will ship them to your door. www.jnfeeders.com

Disclaimer: I have nothing to do with jn feeders or the owner. I just love their products!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I like the crank up type feeders too, although I don't own one yet. That coupled with a quality timer seems to way to go. So far my Spin Tech timer has been the bomb. No wasted corn due to wind, birds, squirrels, *****, or hogs. Very consistent and we have figured it seems to be saving us about 150lbs of corn every two weeks.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Tried to post this a second ago, not sure what happened. I will third Lamco. We have ten of the 500lb economy feeders complete with 12V motors, timers, solar panels and varmint cage. They are great.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Ok, I gotta challenge out to the hoggies then 

It's wired down with 3' steel spikes on each leg and has 300lb of corn in it. Those legs fit into steel receptors that are welded to the platorm and are over a foot long and are then pinned in with heavy duty bolts and nuts - if a hog can knock that over he's not going in my tummy but he's going on my wall!

Earl

"Man I hope I'm wrong but I thnk you just jinxed yourself. If hogs figured out that a bulldozer was full of corn they'd nudge that into submission. They dont have all that much else to do."


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought a 55 gl Lehman from Corpus Christi back in 1974....It's on my place near Laredo tonight ,still feeding...I've had to replace the motor and one of the circuit boards but the unit is solid and functional.


RogerB said:


> how long do you want it to last? The best for longevity, quality and craftsmanship
> http://www.sweeneyfeeders.com/Wildlife-Deer-Feeders-c0010.html
> 
> they cost more, but you won't replace it anytime soon.
> ...


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

These (http://www.silverhornoutdoors.com/) will be my next feeders for sure. Talk about durable, affordable, cow and pest proof and the smallest is 600 lbs. capacity. They also have a sight glass to see corn level in them. The 600 lb. feeders sell for $625.00. These are the best of all worlds. I am not affiliated with them in any way, other than being a fan of them. These feeders are fully welded steel units including the timer/motor housing that is connected to the hopper via actual large Nuts and Bolts. The guy that makes these feeders is extremely nice and will bend over backwards to help you out. One last thought is that these can be converted to a protein feeder by unbolting the timer/motor unit and bolting the Protein feeder tube unit to the bottom. These are the answer we have been looking for I believe.


----------

